# germinating seed turned black



## skunk69 (Oct 29, 2007)

i am germinating a seed currently hoping to succesfully get her going but after 24 hours she has now turned black is this normal...i am inexperienced and have only ever grown from clone so if anybody can help me out here lol


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 29, 2007)

Not too sure about the colour thing. I just pop it in soil and a couple of days later I have sprouts.

I assume you're trying to germinate in tissue paper if you can see the colour.
Plenty of people here do it that way. Sure one of them will be able to help you out


----------



## cannagro (Nov 7, 2007)

wait a lil longer and keep warm moist and pretty dark at least not lots of light


----------



## thepiff (Nov 15, 2007)

mine turned black as well, they did sprout however so you should be fine


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 16, 2007)

ive had a few that turned black after a day or so under the wet paper towel,every thing should be normal that just might be a healtier bean GOODLUCK PS!!!!


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 24, 2007)

Most seeds that are germed in paper towls turn black.Something to do with all the moisture maybe?


----------

